
Millions of senior citizens can’t afford food – not all live in poverty - howard941
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/millions-of-senior-citizens-cant-afford-food-and-theyre-not-all-living-in-poverty-2019-05-16
======
esotericn
Obviously a clickbait headline, but I'll bite anyway.

The US government doesn't get to define what "poverty" is.

I assume that the article is talking about a specific cut-off for governmental
assistance.

The headline here, then, is similar to articles about "unemployment" which are
actually talking about a specific economic metric rather than what the man on
the Clapham omnibus would infer.

A person who lives in a city and cannot afford to feed themselves properly is
poor. They are in poverty.

